
Le Slide by Slidenjoy: We Did It - slidenjoy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVzE4EzfGoc
======
slidenjoy
This is Le Slide. Light, foldable, portable, directional, ultra-thin and
customizable: Le Slide is all of these at once!

Anytime, in any circumstances. Available in 16 finishing materials and 3
sizes. Le Slide works on a single USB port. Plug it and that’s it.

Starting from ( 349€ )*

www.yourslide.com

------
onion2k
I like the idea, but I'm not sure the hinges on laptops are designed to take
that much extra weight...

